# Repeatedly losing internet connection



## shesulsa (Feb 19, 2006)

Okay, Techno told me that my modem is .. ummmm ... retraining? I dunno what he called it. Anyways ...

I'm running XP and no, I'm not logged on as administrator and I keep losing my dial-up internet connection. Off, on, off, on.  GRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Help me please ....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 19, 2006)

Call waiting? - make sure it's disabled.

Alot of line noise? Make sure cables are good. Call Telco.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 19, 2006)

Cable connections are all good, call waiting disabled.  Not any more line noise than there has been.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 19, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Okay, Techno told me that my modem is .. ummmm ... retraining? I dunno what he called it. Anyways ...
> 
> I'm running XP and no, I'm not logged on as administrator and I keep losing my dial-up internet connection. Off, on, off, on. GRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Help me please ....


 
Also, if you live in an area with older lines, sometimes wet, damp weather will cause connection problems on dial-ups. Mine certainly does. Like Bob said, call Telco.


----------



## bignick (Feb 20, 2006)

Yes, contact your ISP.


----------



## Carol (Feb 20, 2006)

Hate to be anal about this but...as Nick said, definitely call your ISP (not your telephone company).

There is a chance that dropped connections can source from old/wet lines, however, what is much more likely is that when you dial in to your ISP, you are repeatedly hitting an unreliable modem on their switch card, and their switch isn't smart enough to cycle the unreliable modem out of service.  

(guess what I do for a living)


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 20, 2006)

lady_kaur said:
			
		

> Hate to be anal about this but...as Nick said, definitely call your ISP (not your telephone company).
> 
> There is a chance that dropped connections can source from old/wet lines, however, what is much more likely is that when you dial in to your ISP, you are repeatedly hitting an unreliable modem on their switch card, and their switch isn't smart enough to cycle the unreliable modem out of service.
> 
> (guess what I do for a living)


 
Good point! In my case it was the phone lines, so I often assume, incorrectly, that that must automatically be the case with others. Can she get a _second _connection number from her ISP? That might help.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 20, 2006)

Ask your ISP for the "Ring Louder" setting if you can't connect, and the "Hold on Tighter" setting if it's dropping. I was told several years ago by an ISP I used that these were secret settings that I lacked due to a 3rd party modem. (Seriously).  I tend to giggle alot when I get clients from them nowadays.


----------



## Carol (Feb 20, 2006)

Duplicate post...please delete


----------



## Carol (Feb 20, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Good point! In my case it was the phone lines, so I often assume, incorrectly, that that must automatically be the case with others. Can she get a _second _connection number from her ISP? That might help.


 
And, you are right...that is a valid reason.  I shouldn't be automatically assuming that the issue is at the switch, either.  If it was the phone lines, chances are there would be some audible problems with the line...noise, static, hum.

What happens when one dials in is that the connection is made on a switch card that has dozens of chip modems mounted on them.  It sounds like Georgia keeps hitting an unreliable piece.  Writing down the exact time and reporting the trouble to the ISP may help.  But to get around the problem, Georgia needs to connect in a way that avoids that bad modem.   

A second number may likely help...but only if the number goes in to a different switch.   Another way to stave off the problem is to wait about 10 minutes before redialing...that may be enough time for someone else to call in and hit the bad modem.,,while your call gets routed to a better modem.  

Now I need to see if Kaith has a :geek: icon


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 20, 2006)

I love being out-geeked and the marvelous thing is that it's so darn easy these days!

They must have some kind of warning system on their monitoring because last night I stayed connected for a whole 45 minutes and wasn't disconnected once!  

It's probably the digital ISP farking with the phone lines.  Oops. I'm typing this and guess what just happened?  I lost my connection.  Maybe it's the OHS. heh heh heh


----------



## OUMoose (Feb 21, 2006)

Say it with me boys and girls.... B r o a d b a n d...


----------

